# Egyptian Spiny Mice



## BeagleBandit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So, my sister-in-law currently keeps Zebra mice as well as a pair of "regular" mice (apologies if that is incorrect - i dont keep mice and know nothing about them!!  )

I am looking to get her a pair of Egyptian Spiny Mice for her for christmas and wondered if anybody on here is in my area that breeds them or if anybody knows of anybody near me that can help me please.

I live in the uk, in Basildon,Essex so i am looking to find a breeder in this area - Kent is not too far from me ,and my home town,so would be willing to travel there

Many thanks in advance


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Does she know your plans? just asking as a friend was brought a horse for her last birthday and now this year the same person has given her a goat, both of which she didnt actualy want allthough she likes them.

Shame your not nearer to me ive got a few looking for a new home, if your able to get to High wycombe ill be down that way in around 6-7 weeks if you cant find anyone closer.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

You should talk to her first...many animals end up in shelters, abandoned because they were gifts. Even if the animal ends up in a home where the person wants it, often, since the person didn't prepare ahead of time and do a lot of research on the specific care of that species, the animal can end up suffering from neglect, often completely unintentionally. 
If she does know about the species, and want them, then it would be a great gift, though


----------

